

Superlinear cities - bootload
http://blog.longnow.org/2011/07/26/geoffrey-b-west-%E2%80%9Cwhy-cities-keep-on-growing-corporations-always-die-and-life-gets-faster%E2%80%9D/

======
groby_b
"Cities routinely survive even nuclear bombs" - I pretty much stopped reading
at that point. They might have survived them, but really not _routinely_.

Seems the web is slowly turning into a giant tabloid. Or at least USA Today.

------
techas
"If you plot their metabolic rate against their mass on a log-log graph, you
get an absolutely straight line"

Anything in a log-log plot is a straight line!

"Currently [cities] are growing exponentially. Every week from now until 2050,
one million new people are being added to our cities."

That's linear, not exponential.

